# Tethering From Android to iPhone



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

I have an old iPhone 5 which no longer has phone service, but it essentially works as an iPod Touch with Wi-Fi. I installed the Uber driver app and it seems to work fine at home (connected to Wi-Fi). My new phone is an Android which comes with 2.5 GB of 4G LTE data per month to tether. Regular data is unlimited.

I am considering tethering the Android data to the iPhone for Ubering. Has anybody tried this set-up? Was it successful?


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> I have an old iPhone 5 which no longer has phone service, but it essentially works as an iPod Touch with Wi-Fi. I installed the Uber driver app and it seems to work fine at home (connected to Wi-Fi). My new phone is an Android which comes with 2.5 GB of 4G LTE data per month to tether. Regular data is unlimited.
> 
> I am considering tethering the Android data to the iPhone for Ubering. Has anybody tried this set-up? Was it successful?


I think all of us have well the majority of us have the Uber phone that was sent to us from Uber


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> I have an old iPhone 5 which no longer has phone service, but it essentially works as an iPod Touch with Wi-Fi. I installed the Uber driver app and it seems to work fine at home (connected to Wi-Fi). My new phone is an Android which comes with 2.5 GB of 4G LTE data per month to tether. Regular data is unlimited.
> 
> I am considering tethering the Android data to the iPhone for Ubering. Has anybody tried this set-up? Was it successful?


If the app works on the phone you installed it on then yes, you can teacher it to the android and it will work.

I had to do this with the first phone they sent me. Would only work on wi fi so I made my android a hotspot and ran the iPhone through it.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> If the app works on the phone you installed it on then yes, you can teacher it to the android and it will work.
> 
> I had to do this with the first phone they sent me. Would only work on wi fi so I made my android a hotspot and ran the iPhone through it.


Did the tether connection drop when you had an incoming call or text, or were you able to tether while using other apps and functions on your Android?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

It worked through calls and texts. My phone is an HTC One. I don't know if that makes any difference.

Funny thing was...when I was finally able to go to the uber office and ask them if this was how the phone worked he said...I didn't even know you could do that.

?!?!

Im not a tech guy so I was surprised he, a tech guy, did not know this. Turns out this was my instant introduction to the less than stellar uber tech.


----------

